# CO2 levels



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just read an interesting thread over at The Barr Report. Here is the link for Damon and anyone else that is a member: http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1020

It seems there is another person that is having troubles with CO2 levels being high. Most of you already know I run my CO2 very high in my 75g and pretty high in my other tanks as well. It seems that this person has a similar issue.

Does anyone have a comprehensive water quality report from their water supplier? I would be interested in knowing the total alkalinity and bicarbonate composition if you do. Only the bicarbonate part of the KH is used in the pH/KH charts to figure CO2 levels...

I have asked for my comprehensive water quality report twice since moving here in December and still no luck. I am going to have to call again today!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I read that last night. I gave it a little thought but due to the fact that I use R.O. now I quit thinking about it. I know the water is very hard so I left it at that.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I would not rush to judgement and assume that non bicarb alk is the cause for everyone's problems, in that person's case it seemed to be the highest likelyhood, but most do not live in the SW USA where borates are much more common in the tap waters.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> I would not rush to judgement and assume that non bicarb alk is the cause for everyone's problems, in that person's case it seemed to be the highest likelyhood, but most do not live in the SW USA where borates are much more common in the tap waters.


I'm not rushing to judge the bicarbonate thing. It just peaked my interest and got me curious. I think a lot of folks down in Cinci have online access to their water reports while those of us up in Dayton do not.

I just find my CO2 very high according to my readings:
pH - 6.2 via Hanna meter, 6.1 via SMS122 controller
KH - 84ppm or ~4.7 via LaMotte Alkalinity kit

There may be some user error with the KH kit but I'm pretty sure the meter is accurate. It calibrates fine and I do (usually) cut the lights off when I take the pH readings.

After about an hour on the phone, it looks like I may finally be getting my comprehensive water analysis  I actually talked to the Lab tech so maybe I will get them this time...


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I think a lot of folks down in Cinci have online access to their water reports while those of us up in Dayton do not.
> 
> After about an hour on the phone, it looks like I may finally be getting my comprehensive water analysis  I actually talked to the Lab tech so maybe I will get them this time...


Your comprehensive analysis will be more thorough than this I hope. Dayton water customers* can* access online a .pdf version of the required yearly EPA legal disclosure here: Water quality report

As I mentioned before to you, Matt, I have a friend who is a water treatment specialist and the City of Dayton does not add any chemical called chloramine to the water supply.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link Dineen. You'll have to show me how you imbed the link in the words Water Quality Report sometime. Montgomery County has a very similar online Water Quality report also.

I'm not really interested in the chlorine or chloramine content. I'm mostly interested in finding out the "other" stuff thats in the water like total alkalinity, bicarbonates, other trace minerals, etc. This is the third time I have requested this report from Montgomery County and I hope I actually get one this time. I did manage to speak with someone at the lab so maybe it will get here this time!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got the Water Report in today! I guess it helps to call the Lab instead of Customer Service. Now, to figure our what everything is telling me


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

The Text descriptive link is built into the forum posting system. When you click on the add a link button, the little window opening up asks you first what text do you want to have be the link, you put in what you want, then the next window opens for you to put in the URL.


----------

